# ab wann free2play?



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. Juli 2010)

Hay,
ab wann genau wird LOTRO free2play? Hatte vor es ein wenig zu spielen wenn es f2p ist, aber keine genauen infos gefunden wann das der Fall sein wird?


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ab+wann+wird+hdro+kostenlos


----------



## nirvanager1 (15. Juli 2010)

Ab Herbst wird es f2p.


----------



## dhorwyn (15. Juli 2010)

zumindest ist Herbst als Ziel angedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beta läuft und was genaueres als "this fall" gibts nicht.


----------



## Mon-Jordan (18. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q...+hdro+kostenlos



Vielleicht schonmal daran gedacht, dass er ein genaues Datum wissen wollte du Scherzkeks!


----------



## Meneldur (18. Juli 2010)

Mon-Jordan schrieb:


> Vielleicht schonmal daran gedacht, dass er ein genaues Datum wissen wollte du Scherzkeks!



Bei der Suche wäre ihm sicherlich aufgefallen, dass es noch kein genaues Datum gibt,
aber warum sich selbst bemühen, wenn es die Antworten auf einem Silbertablett gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. Juli 2010)

Okay, pass auf, hier das exakte Datum:

Wenn et soweit is! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzkid (18. Juli 2010)

Die Spielemesse *PAX Prime* findet vom 3.-5. September 2010 statt, also gleich zu Beginn des US-Herbstanfangs (Labor Day, langes Wochenende) und Lieblinsgmesse von Warner/Turbine.
Wenn das nicht der Veröffentlichungstermin ist, mach ich die Quest _Frodos Bürde_ freiwillig 10 mal hintereinander :-)


----------



## Füchtella (18. Juli 2010)

Huhu!



Mon-Jordan schrieb:


> Vielleicht schonmal daran gedacht, dass er ein genaues Datum wissen wollte du Scherzkeks!



Na, nur ist jetzt nach nem genauen Datum fragen eigentlich unsinnig.

Wenn der Hersteller selbsts chon keins angibt, brauchen wir hier auch nicht zu spekulieren.
Softwarehersteller geben total ungern genaue Daten fürs Erscheinen von Addons oder auch nur Patches heraus.
Wenn sie es täten, könnte (und würde) man sie nämlich drauf festnageln, oder sie müssten sich entschuldigen, wenn sie es nicht schaffen.
Und da ist es halt viel leichter, man nennt erst gar keins, bis man sich wirklich todsicher ist, dass man es auch einhalten kann.

Also, wenn Turbine "Herbst" sagt, meinen sie wohl irgendwann im Herbst.

mfg


----------



## dashofi (18. Juli 2010)

Hab da gleich mal ne kleine nebenfrage. Wird man diese ,,Punkte" auch ohne Kreditkarte kaufen können ?


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. Juli 2010)

Yup. Click'n'Buy wird definitiv unterstützt.


----------



## dashofi (18. Juli 2010)

Und sowas wie ne Gamecard einfach mit Punkten wie z.b bei der Xbox wird es nicht geben ? 
Die würden denk ich einige SPieler so verlieren


----------



## Vetaro (18. Juli 2010)

Wissenwa nich. Ich nehme aber an, die Paysafecard sollte auch hier wieder eine option sein, und die gibts an jeder Tankstelle soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## Wizzkid (18. Juli 2010)

Steht alles in den FAQ:


> Was sind Punkte?
> Punkte sind die Währung des HdRO-Shops und können eingetauscht werden, um alle möglichen Dinge zu erwerben.
> Ihr könnt Punkte auf verschiedene Weise erwerben: PayPal, Kreditkarte, PayByCash®, Online-Scheck und Geschenk-Gutscheine, die in teilnehmenden Läden verfügbar sind.
> Punkte können ebenso durch Spielen erworben werden.


Wird zwar nicht direkt aufgeführt, aber Click&Buy kann man im Codemasters-Account auch zum bezahlen nutzen.


----------



## IchHabeConnection (18. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q...+hdro+kostenlos



Langsam is der Witz ausgeleiert...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Juli 2010)

Ist es böse wenn ich jetzt sag, das obwohl das Spiel noch nicht f2p ist, jetzt schon die ganzen Flamerkiddis unterwegs sind? :/


----------



## Terlian (18. Juli 2010)

Auf den normalen Servern sieht man inzwischen Namen... da rollen sich einem fast schon die Fußnägel hoch, bin daher auch schnell wieder von dort verschwunden.

Auf dem RP Server sieht es bisher noch ganz gut aus und mir gefällt es da sehr, hoffe das bleibt so, und hoffe das es da genug GMs gibt, die bei irgendwelchen geistigen Tieffliegern direkt den Bannhammer auspacken, und diese Typen schnell entsorgen.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (18. Juli 2010)

Servus,

ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt, wird ganz Lotro F2P oder nur "Die Schatten von Angmar"? und für den Rest geht es ganz normal weiter?

Grüße


----------



## Vetaro (18. Juli 2010)

Ganz LotRO. Nur: Um über Level 50 hinweg zu kommen, wird man entweder sehr viel mühe aufwenden müssen, oder geld bezahlen müssen.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (18. Juli 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ganz LotRO. Nur: Um über Level 50 hinweg zu kommen, wird man entweder sehr viel mühe aufwenden müssen, oder geld bezahlen müssen.



Ah ok, danke Dir. Das bedeutet wenn ich kein Abo habe und über LvL 50 kommen will muss ich Sachen kaufen um weiterzukommen, na dann bleib ich erstmal beim Abo ;-)

Grüße

PS

F2P Spieler müssen also auch nicht nicht mehr die Erweiterungen kaufen, richtig?


----------



## Vetaro (18. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube du hast nicht richtig verstanden: Du kannst das hier nachschauen. Und eigentlich alle sinnvollen Fragen bekommst du hier beantwortet.

Jeder beliebige spieler darf einen charakter durch ganz Eriador steuern und bis Level 50 kommen. Kostenlose Spieler bekommen aber nicht alle quests zur Verfügung und haben viele andere Einschränkungen. Sie können im Spiel punkte verdienen, um sich alles dazu zu kaufen, aber letztendlich lohnt es sich mehr, echtes geld zu bezahlen.

Und hier etwas, was ich vor einer Weile mal zusammengestellt habe:


> Wenn du bis jetzt das ganze Spiel gespielt hast (du besitzt die Vollversion + Moria + Düsterwald und auch das Abenteurerpaket), ab jetzt aber kein Abo mehr bezahlen möchtest, bekommst du:
> 
> - 7 Charakterfelder
> - Zugriff auf Runenbewahrer & Hüter
> ...


----------



## Wizzkid (19. Juli 2010)

Es gibt Beta-Itemshop-Screenshots, wo _Moria_ und _Düsterwald_ für rund 1.500 Punkte über den Shop zu kaufen sind.
Ob das auch so in der Final wird...


----------



## KakarottX (19. Juli 2010)

Fakt ist allerdings, dass sich die Punkte auch durch Ingame-Aktionen verdienen lassen, wie z.B. über das Buch der Taten. Oder ein Monat zahlen gibt dir auch eine Gutschrift von 500 Punkten.


----------



## Manfred64 (19. Juli 2010)

Falsch - sowohl Moria als auch Düsterwald sind weiter nur käuflich zu erwerben.
Oder du musst durch spielen ev. soviele Punkte zusammenkriegen dass du die
Erweiterungen damit erwerben kannst, stell ich mir vor.
Aber ich denke dass Turbine das schon irgendwie unterbinden wird, sind ja
Free2play hin oder her nicht unter die Samariter gegangen.



ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Ah ok, danke Dir. Das bedeutet wenn ich kein Abo habe und über LvL 50 kommen will muss ich Sachen kaufen um weiterzukommen, na dann bleib ich erstmal beim Abo ;-)
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...


----------



## KakarottX (19. Juli 2010)

Zumal man nur 3 Questgebiete zur Verfügung hat wenn man komplett Free to Play einsteigt. Ansonsten muss man sich die nächsten Quests in einem Gebiet erst freikaufen.
Ich denke das Free2Play HDRO kann man auch als eine erweiterte, auf unbestimmte Zeit begrenzte, Testversion ansehen.


----------



## Vetaro (19. Juli 2010)

> Ich denke das Free2Play HDRO kann man auch als eine erweiterte, auf unbestimmte Zeit begrenzte, Testversion ansehen.



sag ich auch erst seit dem tag, an dem F2P announced wurde.


----------



## dhorwyn (20. Juli 2010)

-sry doppelpost.


----------



## dhorwyn (20. Juli 2010)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Es gibt Beta-Itemshop-Screenshots, wo _Moria_ und _Düsterwald_ für rund 1.500 Punkte über den Shop zu kaufen sind.
> Ob das auch so in der Final wird...



Könnt ich mir gut vorstellen, sind ca. 12 Euro pro Addon.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Juli 2010)

Echt, bekommt man also über 100 Punkte für 1€?

Ich hätte gedacht, dass man (wie bei Xbox Live z.B. 80) weniger bekommt. Dadurch lässt sich der alte "ach, sind ja gar nicht 1000 Euro, sind nur 990,90!"-Effekt wieder herstellen.


Ich hätte angenommen, mit den 1500 Punkten für den Düsterwald (und ich glaube 500 mehr für Moria) würde man am realpreis ankommen, also knapp 20 €?


----------



## regstar (20. Juli 2010)

Expension Mines of Moria: 1871 Turbin Points
Expension Mirkwood: 1496 Turbin Points
Quelle: hier

Nun gewechselt sind es dann für Moria knapp 19 Euro, und 15 Euro für die Düsterwald Erweiterung. 
Hier sollte man nun erwähnen das es sinniger ist die Erweiterung zu kaufen, als die "Teile" einzeln, wie z.b. die Klassen. Da kostet dann eine knappe 900 TPkt.
Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Derzeit kostet die MvM bei Amazon knapp 6 Euro, wer Interesse daran hat, sollte zugreifen! Amazon klick hier

Ich persönlich gehe nicht davon aus, dass 100 Punkte genau 1 Euro sind, jedoch denke ich das es verschiedene Pakete sind. Je höher das Paket, desto mehr Rabatt bekommt man,
ähnlich wie die Abo Gebühren. 

Bezüglich Begriff F2P: Dieser Ausdruck ist zurück haltend zu genießen, denn ein "richtiges" F2P MMO ist HdRO nicht, und wird es auch nicht im Herbst. Wichtige Inhalte muss man kaufen, denn das sammeln von Punkten im Spiel wird wohl eine große Herausforderung werden, denn das abschließen von Speziellen Questreihen im Buch der Taten ist Zeitintensiv. Eine erweiterte Testversion, mit Möglichkeit das Spiel zu erweitern ist das, aber immerhin hat man die Möglichkeit.


----------



## dhorwyn (20. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Info, ich hab mich auf die DDO-Preise als kleinen Richtwert bezogen da sind 500 Punkte ca. 5 Euro. Dass, ok, Beta, n Addon nicht viel mehr, bzw. auch weniger kostet als ein Pferd (1495 - 1995 Punkte ebenfalls auf den Screenshots von massivley) wundert mich aber dennoch.  Würde die Preise Beta-Preise noch nicht als gültig nehmen.


----------



## Kehlas (20. Juli 2010)

Wenn es f2play wird, zock ich es wieder..bis dahin war es mir (abgesehen von der Grafik) nicht einen Euro wert. Sry..


----------



## rhcurly (20. Juli 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Wenn es f2play wird, zock ich es wieder..bis dahin war es mir (abgesehen von der Grafik) nicht einen Euro wert. Sry..



Dein gutes Recht! Subjektives Empfinden! 

"Danke für deine Meinung" !


----------



## Terlian (20. Juli 2010)

regstar schrieb:


> ...
> Nun gewechselt sind es dann für Moria knapp 19 Euro, und 15 Euro für die Düsterwald Erweiterung.
> Hier sollte man nun erwähnen das es sinniger ist die Erweiterung zu kaufen, als die "Teile" einzeln, wie z.b. die Klassen. Da kostet dann eine knappe 900 TPkt.
> Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Derzeit kostet die MvM bei Amazon knapp 6 Euro, wer Interesse daran hat, sollte zugreifen! Amazon klick hier
> ...



Vorsicht bei diesen Angeboten! 

Habe die Box hier liegen und die geht auch in den nächsten Tagen wieder zurück an Amazon, denn bei der Eingabe erhält man nur eine unbeschriftete Fehlermeldung und weder der Verkäufer selbst noch über den Support bekommt man Hilfe.

http://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Online-Schatten-Anniversary/dp/B0019JIXUA/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1279638252&sr=8-6
eher zuerst die Anniversary Edition mit 45 Tagen Spielzeit, Bree-Pferd und weiteren nützlichen Dreingaben für den Start,

http://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Online-Minen-Special/dp/B001ECRAP6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1279638252&sr=8-3
und danach die Special Edition mit 60 Tagen Spielzeit drin.

Mit der enthaltenen Spielzeit dürfte man bis zum Start der F2P Aktion kommen und schon die ersten Punkte erhalten um damit vielleicht direkt das Addon Düsterwald zu erwerben.

Natürlich kann man auch direkt über die Account Verwaltung erweitern und dabei die speziellen Angebote annehmen.

Im Moment besonders zu empfehlen, das Angebot mit dem Abenteuerbündel, Bree-Pferd und der Moria Ziege - glaube das Angebot geht aber im Moment nur über die Hauptseite.

Nachtrag, das Angebot scheint es nicht mehr zu geben, war wohl nur während der Wiedersehnswoche...
http://www.lotro-europe.com/jetzt-kaufen.php

Die Fehlermeldung mal angehangen, nur den Code und das Captcha Bild gelöscht, Rest so wie es mir auch angezeigt wird, wenn ich versuche den Code zu nutzen.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Juli 2010)

_Wir_ können dir da definitiv jetzt helfen mit dem Fehler! Und weil bei dir der Code nicht funktioniert, handelt es sich bei dem ganzen angebot definitiv um eine Abzocke.


----------



## Terlian (20. Juli 2010)

Im Grunde will ich nur weiteren Spielern unnötigen Ärger ersparen, aber natürlich soll und kann jeder selbst die Erfahrung machen, dieses Recht will ich niemandem absprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem, wo genau steht das ich "Hilfe" suche, oder das ich das Angebot als "Abzocke" bezeichne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetlin (21. Juli 2010)

24. September 2010


----------



## regstar (21. Juli 2010)

Im prinzip ist jedem selber überlassen wo und in welcher Form das Spiel gekauft wird. Hab es vor einiger Zeit recht günstig bei Mediamarkt gesehen. Aber das Angebot mit den 22 Euro für die Special Edition + 60 tage sind eigentlich sehr gut. Rechnen tut sich das schon, denn so weit ich weiss gab es im normalen Moria Paket keine +30 Tage? Aber egal.

Herbst ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juli 2010)

24. september 2010 nicht.


----------



## Terlian (21. Juli 2010)

regstar schrieb:


> Im prinzip ist jedem selber überlassen wo und in welcher Form das Spiel gekauft wird. Hab es vor einiger Zeit recht günstig bei Mediamarkt gesehen. Aber das Angebot mit den 22 Euro für die Special Edition + 60 tage sind eigentlich sehr gut. Rechnen tut sich das schon, denn so weit ich weiss gab es im normalen Moria Paket keine +30 Tage? Aber egal.
> 
> Herbst ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff
> 
> ...



In der normalen Version steckt nur die Erweiterung und 1 Münze, in der Special Edition neben den 60 Tagen Spielzeit noch 3 Münzen, die man gegen eine begrenzte Auswahl an mehr oder weniger nützlichen Dingen eintauschen kann.

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz verlesen habe, wird die bisherige Spielzeit ja auch dann für die F2P Umstellung mit angerechnet, man bekommt damit also schon die ersten Punkte für den Itemshop.

Na ja, wer es ganz einfach haben möchte, der wird ja so oder so direkt über die Account Verwaltung gehen.
Ich habe dort per Paypal bezahlt und hatte das Abenteuerbündel, den Beutesack und vor kurzem auch Düsterwald am selben Tag schon aktiviert.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juli 2010)

Hier neue Screenshots vom Itemshop, mit der bisher ausführlichsten aufzählung von Angeboten und Preisen überhaupt!


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (23. Juli 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hier neue Screenshots vom Itemshop, mit der bisher ausführlichsten aufzählung von Angeboten und Preisen überhaupt!



Vielleicht sieht es auch nur so aus, aber scheinbar geht der Itemshop etwas weiter als bei populären F2P Games wie RoM

Kann man die ganzen Dinge (mal abgesehen von speziellen mounts und sonstigen kosmetischen dingen) auch so IG erreichen (Buffs, Skillverbesserungen, ...)


----------



## Vetaro (23. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, bei RoM kann man ja nur anscheinend mit dem Itemshop einen charakter mit 2000 HP auf 8000 HP anheben, und normale Gegner Onehitten. Da geht unser Itemshop natürlich weiter.

Abgesehen von den heilt-über-zeit-fläschchen, bei denen ich noch nichts weiß, kann man alles im spiel bekommen. Die +10 bis +50 bücher, die attribute verbessern, sind world-drops.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (23. Juli 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei RoM kann man ja nur anscheinend mit dem Itemshop einen charakter mit 2000 HP auf 8000 HP anheben, und normale Gegner Onehitten. Da geht unser Itemshop natürlich weiter.
> 
> Abgesehen von den heilt-über-zeit-fläschchen, bei denen ich noch nichts weiß, kann man alles im spiel bekommen. Die +10 bis +50 bücher, die attribute verbessern, sind world-drops.



Bei Rom kann man garnix anheben, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, weisst ja wie der Spruch weiter geht.
Bei Rom sind die meisten Sachen nur kosmetisch und was nicht kosmetisch ist kann man sich über eine Alternativwährung die es für Daylies gibt auch alternativ erarbeiten. Und es gibt fast nix an solchen Gegenständen, das einzige was erwähnenswert ist sind die Teile die die Stufe eines Gegenstanden anhaben "können". Diese findet man aber aber auch IG und kann sie sich zusätzlich auch durch die Alternativwährung erarbeiten.

Sowas wie Skillverbesserungen wie in LotrO scheinbar gibts schonmal garnicht. 

Deswegen die einfache Frage ob das auch alles IG zu erreichen ist.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Juli 2010)

deswegen auch meine Antwort.


----------



## regstar (23. Juli 2010)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit einige Items/Skills InGame zu erwerben. Bei Lotro kann man zusätzlich noch die Turbin Punkte im Spiel selber erwerben. Dann kann sich also jeder das Zeugs kaufen was er mag. 

So sehr in die Engine eingreifen tun diese Gegenstände eh nicht, von daher finde ich das sogar okay.

Gruß


----------



## Allexiella (24. Juli 2010)

dann der 25. September 2010


----------



## Nebulous (24. Juli 2010)

Herbst weiß ich nur, genaues Daten weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Pacau (24. Juli 2010)

Brutus schrieb:


> Bei Rom kann man garnix anheben, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, weisst ja wie der Spruch weiter geht.
> Bei Rom sind die meisten Sachen nur kosmetisch und was nicht kosmetisch ist kann man sich über eine Alternativwährung die es für Daylies gibt auch alternativ erarbeiten. Und es gibt fast nix an solchen Gegenständen, das einzige was erwähnenswert ist sind die Teile die die Stufe eines Gegenstanden anhaben "können". Diese findet man aber aber auch IG und kann sie sich zusätzlich auch durch die Alternativwährung erarbeiten.
> 
> Sowas wie Skillverbesserungen wie in LotrO scheinbar gibts schonmal garnicht.
> ...



wenn man keine ahnung hat ... weißt ja wie der spruch weiter geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stimmt die meißten items sind kosmetisch/sinnfrei aber der rest sind pflicht-items. deine genannten aufwertungsteine sind ja nichtmal das wichtigste oder haste noch nix von makellosen gehört? dazu noch mounts etc.
aber hast ja recht kann man auch mit phirius marken erfarmen 6 stück pro item dann noch aufwertungsteine viel spaß in einem jahr kannste anfangen zu pimpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wow es gibt in rom keine skillverbesserungen mensch das ist ja ein richtig lohnender shop <.<

mein tipp: werd erstmal 58 und geh in die inis dann überleg nochmal ob du deinen char nicht um das 10fache durch den shop verbessern solltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von daher freu ich mich auf den hdro shop wenn man lange genug rom gespielt hat ^^


----------



## alburak (26. Juli 2010)

nur eine frage, ob ich das rictig verstehe.

http://www.mordororbust.com/lotro-store-beta-screenshots-premium-items/
bei den premium items:

die quests in "einsame lande" kostet 600 punkte? 
kann man denn überhaupt richtig lvln wenn man f2p spielen will?

heftig finde ich auch knapp 500 punkte für taschenplätze^^


hab zwar erst vor kurzem angefangen und noch net sehr weit, aber ich finde die vorgegebenen 5 taschen sind jetzt schon viel zu klein.


----------



## Wizzkid (26. Juli 2010)

Da steht auch: Diese Screenshots stammen aus der geschlossenen Beta, sie hatten keine Erlaubnis sie zu veröffentlichen und die Items/Preise unterliegen noch Änderungen - also warten, bis der Shop fertig ist.
Turbine hat nie gesagt, dass das ganze Spiel F2P wird, nur die Startgebiete, wenn du mit "richtig leveln" meinst, dass man umsonst bis Level 65 kommt, nö, is nich.


----------



## Vetaro (26. Juli 2010)

Aber ansonsten: Ja, es ist so geplant. Ausserhalb der startgebiete und Breeland sind Quests alle "abgeschlossen", wenn du ein Questpacket kaufst, werden alle Aufgaben in dem Bereich geöffnet und normal verfügbar.


----------



## Kovacs (26. Juli 2010)

Nein, du wirst warscheinlich ohne ein Abo zu haben NICHT richtig spielen können. Es wurde hier auf den entsprechenden Seiten mehrfach diskutiert. Du bekommst für "free" kein komplettes Spiel. Dir fehlen Chatrechte, Quests, Charplätze, etc.,
wer denoch ausschließlich f2p spielen will ... viel Spass beim grinden. 

Wirklich witzig zurzeit, auch ingame wer alles meint, er spielt ab Herbst kostenlos .... da wirds bestimmt auch wieder böse Worte und Anwaltsdrohungen geben, da man ja ein FREE2p "versprochen" bekommen hat


----------



## Vetaro (26. Juli 2010)

Wer ingame ist, besitzt mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit die Vollversion, Moria und Düsterwald, und hat damit eine deutlich bessere aussicht, was das F2P angeht, Kovacs.


----------



## Telkir (26. Juli 2010)

Vergesst halt auch nicht, dass man die Turbine-Währung Ingame erspielen können wird. Das mag Grind (Taten-Grind) sein, aber damit sollten sie sich rein rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite befinden, da man eben doch nicht zwingend mit barer Münze bezahlen muss. Genaueres dazu werden wir wohl auch erst mit dem Fall der NDA erfahren.


----------



## Magrotus (27. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q...+hdro+kostenlos





LoL
made my day
:-)


----------



## Myril1991 (30. Juli 2010)

hey leute!
hab mich hier ma durch die seiten geklickt un teils euer gespräch gelesen
also ... erstmal ... ich hab mir jetzt gestern oder so auch herr der ringe online zugelegt mit allen erweiterung usw
jetzt redet ihr die ganze zeit von einem abo ... un ich hab mich gefragt was genau das is ... 
meint ihr damit wenn ich auf zahlungart/-methode klicke un dann zb. Paypal un mir dann aussuche ob sie jeden monat oder alle 3 monate abrechnen solln?
wenn ja ... wenn ich iwann nich mehr spielen möchte .. was genau muss ich da machen ?
meint papa schiebt nämlich en bissel stress un redet die ganze zeit von abzocke usw un möchte alles wissen un so
bin halt en mega newbie xD wär nett wenn ihr mir helfen könnt

lg


----------



## Telkir (30. Juli 2010)

Ein Abonnement ist ein Vertrag über monatliche Kosten, um - in diesem Fall - HdRO auf den offiziellen Servern von Codesmasters spielen zu können. Dabei wird automatisch der Monatspreis (für 1,3 oder 6 Monate) vom angegebenen Konto/Kreditkarte abgebucht. Alternativ kann man auch über sogenannte Gametimecards im Voraus für 60 Tage zahlen. Diese Zahlweise verlängert sich im Gegensatz zu einem Abonnement nicht automatisch.

Um das Abonnement zu kündigen, muss man über die Codemasters-Account-Verwaltung die nächste Zahlung kündigen. Damit erlischt dann auch der Anspruch, auf den offiziellen Servern zu spielen, wenn die bereits bezahlte Spielzeit abgelaufen ist.

Ab Herbst 2010 wird HdRO Free-2-Play. Die Grundversion (beziehungsweise alle gekauften Erweiterungen) sind in diesem Fall kostenlos spielbar (ohne monatliche Kosten). Allerdings fallen optionale Kosten für bestimmte Gebiete/Fähigkeiten/Gegenstände an, die man gesondert zahlen muss/kann. Die hierfür benötigte Währung kann laut offizieller Angaben per Kreditkarte/ELV/Game(time)card oder über Ingame-Quests/Taten erworben werden. Alternativ kann man aber auch weiterhin ein monatliches Abonnement abschließen, mit dem man quasi wie bisher alle Inhalte erhält.
Inwiefern sich dieses Preismodell für Spieler und Hersteller rechnen wird, werden wir mit dem Fall der NDA ganz sicher in Berichten auf diversen (hoffentlich neutralen) Webseiten erfahren.


----------



## alburak (30. Juli 2010)

falls dein vater ein problem haben sollte wegen abbuchung usw empfiehlt sich eine gamecard zu kaufen.

wie bei einem prepaidhandy karte kaufen, aufrubbel und code eingeben. und 60 tage spielen, 
das einzige problem ist natürlich wenn deine karte an einem samstag abend ausläuft ersatz zu kriegen. ^^

da du es jetzt neu gekauft hast, hast du ja eh erstmal 45 tage zeit kostenlos (weil gratis) zu spielen und deine meinung zu machen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (31. Juli 2010)

Myril1991 schrieb:


> hey leute!
> hab mich hier ma durch die seiten geklickt un teils euer gespräch gelesen
> also ... erstmal ... ich hab mir jetzt gestern oder so auch herr der ringe online zugelegt mit allen erweiterung usw
> jetzt redet ihr die ganze zeit von einem abo ... un ich hab mich gefragt was genau das is ...
> ...



Es ist völlig natürlich, dass die "älteren Semester" die nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Bezahldiensten im Internet haben direkt zu Allem und Jedem "Abzocke" schreien - kenne ich nur zu gut aus entfernter Verwandschaft und der Familie meiner Frau in spé. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du musst _im Moment_, um nach deiner Gratisspielzeit, die bei der Vollversion dabei war, weiter spielen zu können, entweder per Click&Buy oder PayPal etc. eine monatliche Zahlungsart (das sog. Abonnement) abschließen *ODER* in einem Elektronikmarkt oder Onlineshop deines geringsten Mißtrauens eine Aufrubbelkarte mit Spielzeit erwerben. Bei der letzten Option, der "Gametime Card", wird deine Spielzeit automatisch unterbrochen, sobald die vorbezahlten Tage abgelaufen sind. Wenn du über einen Bezahldienst ein Abonnement abschließt, musst du kurz bevor die nächste Zahlung abgebucht wird, einfach in der Accountverwaltung, wo du auch deine Einzugsdaten eingegeben hast, das Abonnement aufkündigen (und gegebenenfalls bei Click&Buy als Partner auch bei denen im Benutzerkonto die Vereinbarung beenden). Es ist eigentlich recht simpel. 

Demnächst™, im Herbst - vermutlich im Oktober oder November - wird das Spiel _prinzipiell_ kostenfrei. Danach _kann_ man weiter Abonnements abschließen um weiterspielen zu können, ist aber nicht daran gebunden, jeden Monat zu zahlen um auf die Server zu kommen. Man kann, unabhängig davon, ob man für den Zeitraum bezahlt hat, mit seinem Figürchen weiterspielen, allerdings wird die Spielwelt für diesen Zeitraum stark eingeschränkt - man zahlt sozusagen nicht mehr für den Zugang, sondern für den Inhalt. Aber, da es noch nicht soweit ist, gibt es keine zu 100% konkreten Informationen außer dieser Übersicht. Da erwarte ich spätestens zur Gamescom Ende August mehr Infos. Einfach mal hier die Augen offen halten in den News zu HdRO. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (31. Juli 2010)

Übrigens leutis, ich halte zwar die augen offen, aber wenn ihr ein paar vorschläge für neue FAQ-fragen in den entsprechenden thread posted, werd ich die beim Update der Gesamtübersicht natürlich mit in Betracht ziehen. Muss natürlich nicht F2P-bezogen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alburak (31. Juli 2010)

also eine frage dazu hätte ich natürlich ^^

also ich bin (sagen wir mal) VIP und nutze das spiel wie es aktuell ist mit 5 taschen und den 5 standart charslot (nur das basis game)
wenn ich vor habe nun ein oder 2 monate auf premium zu wechseln (da ich das spiel ja gekauft habe) welche charslots werde ich weiternutzen können? oder werden alle 5 charplätze zur verfügung haben? die info ist zu den charplätzen sehr ungenau erklärt.
http://www.lotro-europe.com/freetoplay/info/

zb 
char1 = waffi
char2 = hauptmann
char3 = jäger
char4 = wächter

und bei den taschen, werden dann die taschen 4 und 5 ausgeschaltet, egal was drin ist? muss ich also wichtige sachen in tasche1 und 2 packen um sicher zu gehen, das ich zu jeder zeit drankomme?

wenn das housing auch den f2p usern zur verfügung steht, wird sich an dem housing generell was ändern? ich selber halte es nicht für nötig, da ich selber noch kein haus habe, aber mit dem gedanken spiele ein grosses zu kaufen, wenn ich das gold irgendwann zusammen habe. 
auf dauer werden noch mehr häuser gekauft/gemietet aber nicht bezahlt werden. somit entstehen weiter geistersiedlungen, was ich weniger schön finde. nicht bezahlen, aber auch keine möglichkeit geben, das andere spieler einziehen ist mehr auf doof.

ist bekannt ob der preis der aktuell monatl verlangt wird bleibt, steigt oder vll sinkt?


----------



## R3PO (31. Juli 2010)

leute ,
was ich mich frage : wie viel muss ich blechen damit ich alle q packs kaufen kann ? und noch was : die leute ,die alle erweiterungen haben , müssen die tortzdem die quest packs kaufn ?


----------



## Vetaro (31. Juli 2010)

Wenn du einmal für auch nur eine Sekunde alle 5 taschen hattest, hast du sie immer. Gleiches mit Goldlimit. Der Kleiderschrank, der für Abo-besitzer ist, wird in den "remove only"-modus geschaltet, wenn du kein Abo mehr hast, d.H. du kannst nichts reintun, nur rausnehmen.

Wenn du nur 1 echten Cent für das spiel ausgibst, bist du ein Premium-User und hast daher mindestens 3 Charakterslots. Wenn du Moria oder das Abenteuerbündel besitzt, bekommst du jeweils +2 obendrauf. _Welche_ Charaktere du benutzen möchtest, darfst du einmal auswählen.

Housing ist für alle spieler voll verfügbar, wird sich aber nicht ändern.



R3PO schrieb:


> leute ,
> was ich mich frage : wie viel muss ich blechen damit ich alle q packs kaufen kann ?



Das wissen wir noch nicht. Nach den aktuellen Preisen kosten einzelne gegenden umdie 5 $. Das ist aber alles in Bewegung. Ich behaupte aber, dass du die Vollversion des Spiels billiger kaufen kannst als alle Questpacks und so.

Und was du einmal gekauft hast, wird dir nicht weggenommen, Moria und Düsterwald bleiben also deins.


----------



## regstar (31. Juli 2010)

Wenn du die Erweiterungen gekauft hast, sind die Abenteuerpacke (Questpakete) vorhanden. Gibt es nach den Erweiterungen neue Contents (ohne Addon), müssen diese per Abenteuerpacke gekauft werden, sofern man kein Abo besitzt. 



> Aus FAQ:
> Aufgaben-Packs *
> 
> (*) Käufer der Erweiterung von &#8222;Die Minen von Moria" erhalten Zugang zu Region und Inhalt von Moria, den Premium-Klassen (Runenbewahrer und Hüter), dem System der legendären Waffen, Handwerk Stufe 6, 2 zusätzliche Charakterfelder und Stufenbegrenzung auf 60. Käufer von &#8222;Die Belagerung des Düsterwalds" erhalten Zugang zu Region und dem Inhalt von &#8222;Die Belagerung des Düsterwalds", eine Stufenbegrenzung von 65 und auf die Düsterwald-Scharmützel.



Wenn man einmal etwas erworben hat, sei es durch den kauf von Addons, oder später durch Abenteuerbeutel (Charslots, Bags) werden weiterhin erhalten bleiben. Ausnahme wie Vetaro bereits erwähnt hatte ist der Kleiderschrank, da dieser mit dem Patch im Herbst dazu kommt.


----------



## alburak (31. Juli 2010)

kauft man dann gebiete pro char oder gleich für den account auf dem realm oder alle realms?

ich frage nur um wirklich alles zu klären.


----------



## Telkir (31. Juli 2010)

alburak schrieb:


> kauft man dann gebiete pro char oder gleich für den account auf dem realm oder alle realms?
> 
> ich frage nur um wirklich alles zu klären.


Mit dem Fall der NDA (Verschwiegenheitsklausel) wird es auch dazu mehr Infos geben.
Aber wie Vetaro schon schrieb: Kauft man die Grundversion von HdRO für ~6 Euro, kommt man auch ab Herbst mit dem Start der Free-2-Play-Version besser weg, als alle Questpacks einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## R3PO (1. August 2010)

mal so ne frage : hab gerade die eine tabelle durchgelesen mit den vip,premium und normal sachen . bei vip steht ganz eriador als q pack , bei den adneren nur anfangsgebiete . soll das heißen als premium muss ich tortzdem q packs kaufen von den höhren gebieten ?


----------



## Vetaro (1. August 2010)

R3PO schrieb:


> mal so ne frage : hab gerade die eine tabelle durchgelesen mit den vip,premium und normal sachen . bei vip steht ganz eriador als q pack , bei den adneren nur anfangsgebiete . soll das heißen als premium muss ich tortzdem q packs kaufen von den höhren gebieten ?



Das heisst, wenn du nicht die Vollversion des Spiels gekauft hast oder VIP-Abonnent bist, musst du die Gebiete kaufen, ja.


----------



## R3PO (1. August 2010)

nene ich habe das game schonmal gespielt (54 waffi) , muss ich tortzdem die q packs kaufen ?


----------



## Vetaro (1. August 2010)

Nein. Nichts was du besitzt wird dir weggenommen.


----------



## regstar (2. August 2010)

alburak schrieb:


> kauft man dann gebiete pro char oder gleich für den account auf dem realm oder alle realms?
> 
> ich frage nur um wirklich alles zu klären.



Ich gehe einfach mal ganz stark davon aus, dass die Questpacks pro Account gelten, und dass durchaus für die gesamten Server. 




R3PO schrieb:


> nene ich habe das game schonmal gespielt (54 waffi) , muss ich tortzdem die q packs kaufen ?



Wenn du Schatten von Angmar als Vollversion besitzt, so kannst du sämtliche gebiete in diesem Paket spielen, gleiches gilt für die anderen Versionen. Nach dem Erwerb der Vollversion, und Addons hat man die Questpakete inkl. und muss diese nicht nachkaufen.


----------



## alburak (2. August 2010)

fazit: wenn man bereits grundspiel und die addons besitzt kann man wirklich gratis spielen.

//edit
die warteschlange bzw beschränkte chatrechte bleiben dann aber trotzdem.


----------

